# Eating less, not running as much



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

So my 10 week old hedgie recently changed. Usually he runs all night, and eats up to two bowls a night(if when I wake up from the noise, I remember to check) but for the last oh... three days? He hasnt been eating NEARLY as much and rarely run. Still poops in the cage, just not on the wheel. A clean wheel is worrying me. I have a 100watt CHE set up in a 50 gallon storage container with ventilation. I have been slowly moving him from Purina to Blue Buffalo, but his poop hasnt changed, no runny, no weird colors. I am so worried. When I take him out he explores a little and then tried to find a place to burrow which is pretty normal. Maybe its light? I have forgotten to leave the lamp on for a coupe days. Should I move the lamp right to the side of his cage too? Thanks


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I plan on taking him to the vet when I get off at 4. Anyone who can save me $150 would be appreciated


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmm, what's the temp in his cage?


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Between 75 and 80 I don't have a digital thermometer


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Missing a few days of consistent light could be doing it. Is he scratching a lot, like he could have mites?

Has he been kept awake more during the day recently? Sometimes I'll keep Pig up more than usual which means he's asleep more at night, which means he'll eat and run less.

I don't have much in-depth knowledge on hedgie health, so if his poop is normal and his other behavior is normal, I'm at a loss. :-| Hopefully a breeder will be along soon with some ideas. Sorry I can't be of any help!


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He scratches at night but that's more him trying to get under the paper bedding. I'm at school or work during the day so he's left alone. He's sleeping a lot more too. I'm so worried.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

When/if you take him to the vet, take a stool sample with you. Even though it may not look any different they may be able to test it and find something. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Could he be TOO hot? The CHE is kinda pointed at his wheel and he's been sleeping on the opposite side if the cafe recently, the side right under te lamp so the cooler side


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The light could do it - has his belly seemed cool at all? I'd move the lamp closer to the cage and put it on a timer so you don't forget. Getting a digital thermometer for his cage would be a good idea as well, so you do know what the exact temp is. Do you have a thermostat controlling the CHE? That's also necessary, since it needs to stay around the same temperature. If it's fluctuating between 75-80, that difference could cause hibernation attempts or symptoms as well. 

Another idea - has there been extra light or activity near his cage at night? Either of those could disturb him & discourage him from coming out to do his usual business. Make sure it's staying dark and quiet wherever his cage is.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been staying up late (exams coming up) but I try to remember to turn out the lights. Should I take him to the vet? Or just spend the rest of today as cuddle time? Cuz I am thinking he just needs cuddles, because then he wont be too hot or too cold. A digital thermometer is coming on tues and since I get paid on Fri Ill buy a thermostat then


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If you need to keep the light on late in the same room as him, see if you can hang a blanket over part of the cage to give him more dark (careful to keep clear of the CHE, and still allow ventilation). Or, if that's a bit too sketchy, I've rigged up a curtain between me & my light and my hedgehog before, putting out a few chairs and dangling a sheet on top of it. Just because I'm having late nights doesn't mean he can't go play!

You said he wasn't wheeling as much. Is that from observation, sleep in the same room & can hear at night, odometer reading, flour on the wheel, poop-levels, or something else? If it's just poop-levels, sometimes my little friend goes through neat phases, and sometimes through messy ones. 

Have some cuddles. Check his belly: make sure it doesn't feel cool. (If it does, MORE CUDDLES to warm him up!)

I'm not that experienced with hedgehog health issues, but considering from other posts it sounds like your small friend has just gone through/is in a quilling? or at least is young enough to still be going through growth spurts, it could be he's just tired and sore and grumpy.

The alternate idea that he could've been contemplating hibernation from a wonky lighting setup is also valid; in that case, his immune system might be lower for a while and he'll need extra care with the lights & heat, but a vet wouldn't be able to say/do much.

Hedgie-owner always makes the last call, but I think you've got enough ideas to work with that it's more of a "Fix the lights, fix the heat, wait & see" than "Vet, now." situation. As always, keep a close eye on him & be paranoid about changes.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

You guys are awesome. Ill try a sheet over him or something tonight. The light doesnt bother him usually though, he'll eat with the light on. And his cage is at the foot of my bed so I hear him wheel, and it is much less then usual. usually im up ALLL night from it but not now. And he turns 11 weeks on Tuesday so it could just be quilling. Ill just leave him in my lap for the rest of the day


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

HE'S EATINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG:-D:-D:-D I

I am about to cry I am so happy. We cuddled while I studied for a while, and turned his CHE off for a few hours to let it cool, I put him back, turned out the light and I am taking a break from studying and I CAN HEAR HIM CRUNCHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

YAY! Hopefully, later tonight you will be rewarded with a nicely poopy wheel.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Since he is running, that is a possibility. Now to take him to a nice oatmeal bath and get his talons


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I GOT TWO PAWS!!! Of course, as I am feeding him his post-bath mealies, I see a paw I was not able to get, but as y'all have said, you take what you can get.

Quick health Q: Sometimes he like... pops. Not pop with spike up, but he'll be in my lap covered by a blanket and I can feel him.. breathing fast? maybe best way to say it, but jerkier


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

...do you find wet goo on your lap or blanket afterwards?


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope. Its not a seizure, it isnt a full body thing.

Wait... Hes too young to masturbate!!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine started at 3 months. It happens. 

He could also be having a minor fear-reaction to a smell or noise he doesn't like, like a mini-huff-session...


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He seems to really hate typing and plastic bags... Any other movements that signal Fun Time? How long does it take?

PS He hasnt gotten off his wheel in like, 15 min. I guess he enjoys short nails


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Arched back, moving back and forth rapidly. You can peek under to see what he's doing; it'll probably be one of the few times you see him extended. Mine once made the most hilarious "ungh!" sound as punctuation, audible from the far side of the apartment. The best evidence is a patch of clear or white sticky goo immediately afterwards, or a mysterious dry crusty blotch a bit later. 

I don't know about frequency. My small friend seems to take roughly 10-30 seconds; I have no idea what the variability is.

Considering how much hedgehogs like nice, short nails, it's a wonder they put up so much fuss when we try to help them with it!


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I just... I cant.

At least that explains how they breed so fast... Isnt it hard to get off clothes?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Joys of having boys!

It's no harder to get of clothes than any other male's goop. It'll wash out in regular laundering, no problems, no special treatment.

Of course, if he goops you, and you don't notice and head out to a club, you might have a bit of explaining to do as it glows pretty fierce under blacklights! 

I was actually kinda happy that my hedgehog gets it on so gleefully. He's pet-only, and will never, ever breed, and I like that he can give himself a bit of joy in life that would otherwise be closed off to him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share that I'm trying very hard to stifle giggles since my dad's sleeping in the room directly next to the office. :lol: Stories and threads about male funtime always amuse me, no matter what. (Yeah, I'm twelve!)

I do have something to contribute though - males really can breed very young. They can be sexually mature at 6 weeks, which is why it's so important for them to be separated from mom/sisters by then. When you're a tiny prey animal that doesn't live long...gotta start early!


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I laughed so loud he stopped running. I didnt realize men were so complicated! I told his daddy that he needed to have a talk with HIS son about this. My boyfriend loves him as much as I do. The shaking was make me worried, Im just glad I didnt do a vet visit over this. Do either of you find that you hedgie likes to curl up in the groin/genital area? I am assuming its because its warm and smells like Mommy...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I have so many stories that are not appropriate for an all-ages forum. Like when he was on my hand while I was chatting with my mother, and was surprised his leg was so weirdly positioned, and it turned out it wasn't a leg...

Yes, little hedgehog deeply prefers my (female) lap, and will only enjoy himself either on me, or in his cage. My (male) co-keeper's hands are awesome for sniffs and licks, but not for boytime.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I HAVE FIGURED OUT WHY HE WASNT EATING

So I was in the process of switching him from purina to Blue Buffalo and I guess he decided that he was ONLY going to eat the BB. So when I would look in his cage to see his bowl mostly full, I went back to ONLY purina and he wouldnt eat that either... I have a picky hedgehog who managed to freak me out *rolls eyes* So I filled his bowl with only BB when I left for school. Lets see how much is left when I get back


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Sounds like he approves of the switch, at least! Glad you figured it out, and I hope His Picky Highness chows down now that he has the food he wants.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Silly me thinking I'd take it slow and give him time to adjust... Now I don't want to try a holistic diet! He might never eat kibble again after that!!!


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

Webster does that too - and funny enough with the same food. I just got a bag of blue buffalo last week and it seems like it's the only food he's eating right now despite the fact that I'm not putting much in his bowl. Previously his favorite was diamond naturals, while the wellness and chicken soup went uneaten (and hence the search for foods he'll actually eat, and I'd like to have 3 or 4 that he likes so I can mix them - the next on my list to find and try is solid gold).


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

At least our hedgies have good taste? Lol only upside. I'm just glad I didn't take him to the emergency vet when the only problem was I have a Sir High Pickyness for a hedgehog. That is his new nickname


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I didnt want to start a new thread, so I'll just ask here. Idgie had diarrhea from 10/10-10/17 so I took him to the vet on the 17th. the doc gave me antibiotics and did a stool test. Test came back negative. But, on Saturday/Sunday I noticed he wasnt eating, pooping, or really drinking. So last night I took him to the vet AGAIN(different vet, same practice, in fact he was one of the owners) and they said that he had lost 4 grams since Thursday and he gave me some formula to syringe feed him along with an injection of fluids they gave him while he was there(I almost cried when they took him away). The vet said I should give him 20ml of the formula a day. So far, I am lucky if he eats 5! Last night he had 5, then this morning it was like 2.5ml. I will try again tonight, but I have no idea how I will get 20ml of formula into my tiny hog! I am using the same "hedgehog burrito" technique I used for the antibiotics, which the vet told me to stop, and he seems to like it, he just gets full. Should I space it out more tonight? Any other ideas?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, you'll need to space it out more over a period of time - hedgehogs don't have huge stomachs, and you don't want to cram him full! The usual recommendation is however many mLs they take, wait that many hours before the next attempt. So if he eats 5 mL, do another feeding 5 hours later. If you have class/work during the day, just do what you can. You may need to do a midnight feeding, or if you have any long enough breaks, come home if possible to do another one. When Lily was sick, I had trouble getting enough food into her too and just went with as many feedings as I could do. I ended up asking my boss to keep my shifts to 6 hours or less so I wasn't away from her for so long. We'd do feedings right before I left, then as soon as I got back. A feeding right before bed, and as soon as we got up, etc. I did have to do a few midnight feedings as well, when I could manage it. 

If you want to keep tempting him to eat on his own, you can maybe feed a couple hours before bedtime (instead of right before), then put out a "smorgasbord" of foods in his cage - some regular kibble, some crushed and/or dampened, some wet cat food, some baby food or chopped cooked food, etc. See if he's willing to try anything on his own, so you don't have to worry so much about getting enough food into him.

Edited to add: If you look at the syringe-feeding sticky where there's the video tutorial for the antibiotics, I have a bunch of tips/info below that to help make syringe-feeding easier and such. Might be worth another look, if you didn't see it before.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He actually really like the formula. I would post the video I took last night, but IDK how. We just sit him on our laps, and he licks it up. Last night we got 10ml into him, and then I tried some sweet potato baby food, and he wasnt having it. I bought some of those mini bananas and cut them up and left those in his cage along with the smelly ferret treats and he didnt touch either of them. He did eat a little bit of kibble though. I am just so confused, he runs ALLLLL night, but no poop! Could this also be the 12 week quilling? If he isnt better in 10 days the doc will want to run diagnostics that will cost me about $200 and I cant really afford that right now


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I have decided that if he does not get better and I cannot afford tests or treatment, I will relinquish him. God it kills me to think about it


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

No poop = try giving him some pumpkin, a warm bath, or some other way to help with constipation. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll try a warm bath tonight, a deeper one then what I have been doing(I always make sure that one end is shallow though) and see if that helps. I bought pumpkin with turkey baby food and ill try that too. Should I syringe it, or just put it in his cage?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If he hasn't eaten, you may see little to no poop. However, if he is eating and you are seeing no stool, or if he is straining or has very thin hard stools, bloody or otherwise abnormal, contact your veterinarian and let him know that. This could be a new symptom and could mean that he has a blockage.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Well would he have a lot of stools with only 10ml of formula in him? I mean there was one piece I saw on his wheel this morning, but I am used to you know, a lot of stool everywhere on the wheel


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If he hasn't eaten much before that, then he may have very little stool production at the moment. You need to get a lot more in him. I aim for 7-8 ml 3xs a day when they are still eating some on their own. If they eat less, I feed more often.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

The vet said 20ml, I brought him to work today(I am a phone rep so its pretty quiet) and I plan on feeding him while here, the bath time at home and more feedings


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

raurora said:


> I have decided that if he does not get better and I cannot afford tests or treatment, I will relinquish him. God it kills me to think about it


I just put together a list of funding sources that might be able to help if it comes down to that.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> I just put together a list of funding sources that might be able to help if it comes down to that.


I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope it doesnt. I cry anytime I think about it. He's my baby boy


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

But, I am a responsible pet owner. And it would be worse to be selfish and keep him with me if I could not take care of him. It hurts because he is the first pet that is _mine_. I saved up for him, Im taking care of him. And a part of me feels like a bad mommy because I dont know what to do, or what I am doing and.. I just want my poop machine back! I will never complain about cleaning a wheel again

I tried to edit, but it wouldnt let me...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Read now, know your resources so you can make the best decisions you can. The pet insurance doesn't cover pre-existing conditions; I don't know what that means in terms of "He has a problem that we don't know what it is," but it could be worth a phonecall.

And yes, it's amazing how much we miss the poop-wheel when it's gone! Totally one of those moments that the internet needs a hug-feature.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

My plan tonight is a feeding at 5, one at 7, go home at 8 and have bath time and another feeding. Its just hard because my finances are so tight right now. I have to buy a new trans for my car and I can only work part time because of college. BUT. I will do everything in my power. Even wake up every 4 hours to feed him.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He took 5ml while at work, came home, has a nice warm bath(no poop but I was able to get sweet potatoe that I had accidentally dropped on his front quills off) and we are just taking a break from another 5ml marathon. Hopefully I can get one more syringe in there. While he seems to really like the formula, it kinda hardens really fast. Should I try and replace kibble with the formula in his cage tonight?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

You sure its not quilling? Sometimes hedgies become less active, eat less and sleep more when starting and during quilling lasting for days at a time.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I generally would think that but he has had NO interest in mealworms, treats, nothing. And I asked the vet and he said its weird that this is coming right after a bout of diarrhea.

I got up this morning and HE POOPED!!!!!!

I ran around my house telling everyone. I mean, it was appropriately sized for 15ml of formula, but still!! AND he ate a little bit of the kibble. Only a bit. BUT I AM SO HAPPY AND RELIEVED AND OHMYGOODNESS


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah i think it's just quilling without you noticing it yet. Try giving it a warm oatmeal bath the next time after it poops. This way you can restart his metabolism. Then try feeding him again like you usually do


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yay!!!

Keep on keeping on, with the feedings and the cuddles and the whole works of telling him in no uncertain terms that he's going to be eating and growing if he wants to or not.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

This is my baby after 5ml last night. He very distinctly told me that he did not want any more after that. After the petting(!!!!) and cuddles, I put him back in his cage where he ran on his wheel all night and pooped! Plus he ate a little kibble. I will try to go with 10ml a night until he is eating more kibble on his own.

The vet said he wanted to see me again in 10 days, but seeing him is probably another $50-minimum. Should I go?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You can also try adding the syringed food in a bowl and offering it to him while he is on your lap. He if will eat it that way, let him.

If he has eaten some kibble that is good. Monitor his weight. If he is regaining weight, slowly cut back on the syringed foods to encourage him to eat more kibble. He won't eat much kibble if you are filling his tummy with syringed food. But keep track of his weight. If he starts to drop, you may need to continue to supplement him for a while.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I've tried a bowl filled with formula on my lap but he wasn't interested. I think he's just not comfy with eating like that in front of me. Hopefully I canget a sma scale soon, all I have is a big people scale right now. I am worried that by feeding him the formula I am masking how much kibble he could be eating. But I don't want to skip it for a night. 

I am so annoyed with throwing away unused forma. The bag says to throw it and hardens really fast but... It's annoying


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

A kitchen scale is a very important item when it comes to health monitoring. Especially when dealing with a sick one who isn't eating. If you know anyone that has one, see if you can borrow it for a few days. It really helps to be able to see how much they have gained/lost.

What is the name of the formula the vet gave you to feed?


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

lafeber emeraid omnivore avian formula ,http://emeraid.com/emeraid-omnivore/,


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Vet visit: will it give you piece of mind to have a re-evaluation of how he's doing? If you know he's still not quite back to himself, do you want to learn what more you can do, or will you be frustrated to be told, "Keep doing what you're doing and come back later"? If you can get a clean bill of health, you can get that hedgehog health insurance for him without any pre-existing conditions in case something happens again... I don't really know if you should go or not (I'm not experienced enough with hedgehog health issues), just thinking of some questions to consider when making your choice.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Right but the vet said that if he isnt back to 100% then they will want to run diagnostics (bloodwork, xrays, sedating him, all told about $200 worth of tests). I think part of it may be that he isnt a baby anymore, so I am expecting him to eat the same amount as he did at 8 weeks at 12 weeks. Plus quilling...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You really need to monitor his weight. I think you will find more peace of mind at the moment from doing that.

If he is dropping weight, then you have a problem. You may find that his weight fluctuates a lot. I have adults that have a pretty large fluctuation in what a normal weight is for them. One of my gals goes from 330 to the low 300s routinely. I weigh her daily and her chart shows these peaks and valleys in her weight are normal for her.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I am getting one tonight. I know its super important, its just with the vet bills, and now my car needs a new transmission, I have had a hard time finding the money for a scale. I am tonight though. The vet said that 4 grams of weight loss was a lot though, and you say 30 is normal for you? I see that I will have to get organized and start keeping up with this... I am also gonna weigh his food so see how much he is actually eating tonight


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I suggest spend the $20 on a scale, and postpone the vet-visit until you have a better idea if he's doing better or not. Kitchen supply or neighbourhood hardware stores (the small ones, not the big box stores) carry them. You want something that can measure to the nearest gram (or few grams), and can weigh up to at least 1 pound (450 g, a pretty big hedgehog), preferably 2 pounds (900 g, a massive enormous hedgehog). Something that is water-sealed or at least easy to clean will save stress of having him poop/pee during measurement and breaking the scale! 

4g is a typical pre/post poop weight difference for my small friend. He's a huge little hedgehog, weighing in at 430-440g any time I measure.

When creating a weight-record, you want to weigh at the same time of day. Good&Plenty does weekly weight-tracking to get trends without being freaked about the daily fluctuations, but for the beginning you might want to do it every day until you have a feel for how much he changes day to day.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

i just want to say that I appreciate you guys so much. Really. I stress out about him a lot and you guys have been there to help me through it. My friend is giving me a scale tonight, I will start a log tonight too.

I am sending you all Internet Cupcakes


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

4 grams is nothing. A good poop and pee can easily be 12 grams for them. I've seen one go as much as 25 grams in one poop! A good friend of mine recorded one of his having a poop closer to 30 grams. So you can see 4 grams isn't anything, it could be the difference of just some poop.

I wouldn't say 30 is a normal fluctuation for most hedgehogs. For one of my hedgehogs it is though. Her fluctuation is over several days. This morning she was down to around 305, beginning of the week I believe she was nearly 330. I fully expect to see her closer to 330 again soon. I really should chart her something and share it. 

Some hedgehogs are nearly steady, others will go up or down and its nothing to worry about. Its continuous drops in weight or sudden drops when you cannot find a reason for it.

I know you are strapped for cash, but you may find that once you get the scale and start weighing him daily that he is doing better than you think. I weigh mine first thing in the AM. This helps keep the number more consistent as they are often full up on food and have pooped over night.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He is 306 grams and 13 weeks old. I put 40g of food in his cage(thats including the bowl) and he had about 8.5ml of formula. Plus, have you ever seen anything so cute in all your life??? 

BUT! he is still uninterested in mealies.... We will wait to see if he just wants it to be warm first


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Really, little hedgehog is just testing you & your partner, to ensure your relationship can handle the stress of a sick pet. He's a little cupid, he is!

Do you remember how much your vet said he weighed during the checkups? If not, you can call and ask. You might have variation from them being different scales, but it'll be good enough for a guess as to if he's doing better.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

297? 298? Somewhere around 290. So he hasnt gained a LOT of weight, but its enough to make me happy.

Still completely disinterested in mealworms


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeh! You got a scale! Put the bowl on the scale, then tare it. Then add the food. 

Now your weight in the morning may be very different than tonight. Give it a couple of days of weighing him at the same time to see what is happening.

When I have one who is really sick, I weigh a couple of times a day. Sometimes pre and post feeding just to see how much food I really got in them. OK I'm a bit obsessed with weighing, but its fascinating sometimes how much they can change. Normally its just once a day, unless for some reason I get curious and decide to plop one in a scale anyway... usually there is a poop involved. 

I'm really hoping that now that you can see his changes, that things aren't as bad as they seemed. It should be able to help determine if you really need to go back to the vet or not.

Have you tried offering the mealworms in his cage, or to him while he is hiding in a snuggle bag? Some never are that interested, and some are just too shy to eat in front of you. I have one at the moment that if she sees a bag, she will simply not eat a bug. Bag > Bug. If I let her go in her bag, then offer a bug, she will tell me off for putting my hand in her bag, but then take it away from me. She's funny.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

But he uses to eat them in our laps. The first one took him a while, then he was all "nom nom nom". I am afraid of bugs getting out in my room. Can they climb storage containers?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I put mealworms in a normal food bowl for my hedgehogs who don't eat them when on my lap. The mealies cannot climb out unless the hedgehog tips over the bowl. Even in beetle form they are poor climbers.

Hedgehogs are funny little creatures sometimes. My gal who prefers bag to bug used to eat mealworms in front of me too. Then she decided she wasn't going to and didn't for many months, then recently she started to eat them sometimes in front of me. Some nights she gets it in her head that she needs a bag and won't take a bug (even if you touch it to her nose). Others, she'll stop trying to get to her bag for a moment to eat the bug.

See if he will eat them in secrecy. Maybe he's just had a change of opinion of where he should eat them.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Mealworms are totally horrendous climbers. Leave them in a food bowl. If he dumps the bowl and doesn't snarf them up, they won't be able to climb the cage sides.

...I've even left them in a food bowl with a bit of food for the mealworm -- carrot, apple, green leafy thing -- to see if maybe my hedgehog will go ahead and eat those as treats, too.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He shall have a mini feast tonight then! And some new liners. I just happy he's doing better. Only took the 7.5ml last night but did eat some kibble. Right now, I don't think we need another vet visit. I just wanna cuddle him all night. I kinda like giving him the formula. But, I am running out...


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I would take him just in case. I am one of those people who would rather go to a vet for them to tell me nothing is wrong than worry over things. 

Anyway you being up later than normal could do it, or his temp is varying too much.

I thought a hedgie needs at least 100 quart storage bin iyou use one? 

I have a 110 QT and wonder if it's too small sometimes.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomorrow he is getting connected to a second bin. So the 50 is for pipes, and wheel and TP tubes and the smaller one will be the igloo and such. Crap. I need a second lamp then, dont I...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, you'll need a second lamp probably, but you'll be able to plug it into the same controller. You've got a 500W thermostat, I think? So even when 150W bulbs x2, you'll still be fine.

Someone else please jump in with experience about this, but: I kinda wonder if you might need to ween him off the formula before you run out -- feed him less of it & measure if he then eats more of the kibble.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, last night he ate 8g of kibble and I woke up to a nicely poopy wheel!!!! I felt so relieved. I actually don't have a thermostat since I check his cage religiously and it's always 74-76. I even have the other members pf my house checking it while i am out. I'll have to just pick up another lamp and bulb. Expensive guy!! Lol at least I saved on fabric. 

He LOVES the formula. As in, I dropped some on his towel I was feeding him in and he lapped it up. Now I am afraid that he is a spoiled little lazy hedgie who wants his meals brought to him.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

It sounds like you've successfully negotiated your first major health scare! Keep borrowing the scale for a few weeks of monitoring at least (as long as your friend will tolerate the theft), and add getting one of your onto your plan-ahead budget so you can keep records and notice when things go awry in the future. Eventually getting a thermostat will ease your need to check quite so often.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

So far I have seen a steady increase in weight and amount of food each night, he drinks all his water and he is finally relaxing and letting me pet him. I am so glad I had you guys here to keep me sane and knowing that I had people who knew exactly how I was feeling. While the rest of my house was glad that he pooped, only y'all know how exciting that feeling is. My little man will be OK! Though since he didnt seem to lose a lot of quills, I am just kinda waiting for him to explode lol


----------

